# Forhtnet SMS Center Number



## zabestof (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey fellow forumers,

Anyone knows the Forthnet sms center number (for sending sms from the landline phone)? I'm not sure Forthnet has such a service, but I remember seeing something related, about 1 yr. ago, but can't find the website anymore.

Cheers!


----------

